# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  khắc phục những lỗi thông thường của pc.

## kiemsl34

*Những 'bệnh' thường gặp của máy tính và cách khắc phục* 
*Chắc hẳn trong số chúng ta– những “vọc sĩ” máy tính- đều không ít lần gặp phải trường hợp “cục cưng PC” của mình bị “hắt hơi, sổ mũi” phải không nào? Trong những tình huống đó, nếu bạn là một “cao thủ” hay một “lão làng” với kinh nghiệm đầy mình thì việc khắc phục sự cố thật dễ như “trở bàn tay”!* 
Nhưng nếu bạn là người mới làm quen với cái thế giới PC ấy thì xin bạn cũng đừng quá lo, hãy bình tĩnh đọc hết bài viết này, trước khi vác nó đến …“bệnh viện” nhé! Trong khuôn khổ của bài viết, tôi xin được trình bày với các bạn một số lỗi thường gặp khi sử dụng máy vi tính và vài chiêu thức để khắc phục những căn bệnh đó! 
*1. Máy bị “treo” trong khi đang shutdown**

Tình trạng*: Khi bạn đang Shutdown máy tính đến chỗ màn hình hiện lên thông báo “Saving your settings” thì máy đột nhiên “đứng im, không nhúc nhích”. Bạn có thể vẫn di chuột được, nhưng nếu ấn 3 phím Ctrl – Alt – Del thì máy không hề có tín hiệu phản hồi. 

*Chẩn đoán*: Máy bị treo có thể do những nguyên nhân sau: 
+ Bạn vừa cài một phần mềm mới hoặc một thiết bị phần cứng mới. 
+ Bạn đã cài East Asian Language vào hệ thống, đồng thời đã lựa chọn Input Method Editor (IME) là ngôn ngữ mặc định của mình. 

*Giải pháp*: Bạn hãy làm theo những hướng dẫn dưới đây để khắc phục: 
+ Thử gỡ bỏ những phần mềm mới vừa cài đặt vào máy hoặc thay thế chúng bằng những phiên bản khác nhằm kiểm tra tính tương thích của chúng đối với hệ thống của bạn. 
+ Lên Website chính thức của nhà sản xuất thiết bị phần cứng của bạn để tải về phiên bản mới nhất driver điều khiển chúng. 
+ Lên Website của Microsoft tại địa chỉ www.microsoft.com để lấy về phiên bản Service Pack mới nhất. 
+ Hoặc tải về riêng bản sửa lỗi cho Windows Xp là “Restarting Windows XP” theo cách sau: 
- Vào trang *http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/*- Hãy kích Personalize Windows Update phía dưới mục Other Options. 
- Sau đó, bạn hãy đánh dấu chọn Display the link to the Windows Update Catalog under See Also 
- Kích Save Settings. 
- Dưới mục See Also, kích Windows Update Catalog 
- Kích Find updates for Microsoft Windows Operating Systems 
- Trong danh sách Operating system, kích Windows XP RTM, sau đó lựa chọn ngôn ngữ của bạn rồi nhấn Search 
- Kích Recommended Updates 
- Tại danh sách Recommended Updates, bạn hãy chọn Restarting Windows XP update và kích Add. 
- Kích Go to download basket, tại mục Type or browse to the download location of your choice, rồi gõ địa chỉ của Folder nơi bạn muốn lưu bản update này hoặc kích vào nút Browse để chỉ tới thư mục đó. 
- Kích Download Now 
- Và cuối cùng, kích Accept. 

*2. Windows Media Player 10 không thể xem DVD* 

*Tình trạng*: ổ đĩa DVD và các thiết bị phần cứng khác đều không có dấu hiệu hư hỏng nhưng Windows Media Player 10 (WMP) vẫn không thể xem DVD được. 
*
Chẩn đoán:* Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khiến cho Windows Media Player không thể xem DVD được, trước hết bạn hãy thử gỡ bỏ WMP 10 và trong quá trình cài đặt lại bạn hãy lựa chọn toàn bộ thành phần của chương trình xem có khắc phục được không. Nếu vẫn không khắc phục được bạn phải bật tính năng DMA (Direct Memory Access) lên. DMA giúp bạn truyền tải dữ liệu từ bộ nhớ hệ thống tới các thiết bị phần cứng mà không cần qua CPU, một số phần mềm yêu cầu bạn phải bật tính năng này lên. 
*
Giải pháp*: Bạn hãy làm theo những hướng dẫn dưới đây để khắc phục: 
+ Kích Start/Settings/Control Panel và sau đó kích chọn System. Trong hộp thoại System Properties, bạn hãy nhấp chọn thẻ Hardware và kích vào thẻ Device Manager. 
+ Kích đúp chuột trái vào IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers. 
+ Nháy chuột phải vào Primary IDE Channel, rồi chọn Properties. Tại đây bạn chọn thẻ Advanced Settings, trong Transfer Mode, bạn hãy kích DMA if available. 
+ Phía dưới Device 1, trong Transfer Mode, bạn lại kích tiếp vào ô DMA if available. 
+ Kích OK. 
Tiếp theo bạn lặp lại các bước trên từ bước thứ 2 đến bước thứ 5 và chỉ thay đổi Primary IDE Channel bằng Secondary IDE Channel trong bước thứ 3 rồi làm tiếp. Tuy nhiên, xin bạn lưu ý là thẻ Advanced Settings không phải máy nào cũng có đâu nhé! Vì vậy, bạn nên chuyển tới cách làm tiếp theo như sau: 
Một nguyên nhân nữa trong trường hợp này có thể do Card màn hình của bạn không hỗ trợ xem phim với độ phân giải hiện tại, bạn hãy thiết lập lại như sau: 
+ Kích Start/Settings/Control Panel, sau đó kích chọn Display. 
+ Hộp thoại Display Properties sẽ hiện ra, bạn chọn thẻ Settings. 
+ Trong mục Color quality, kích Medium (16 bit). 
+ Trong ô Screen resolution, bạn hãy di chuyển thanh trượt về phía bên trái để giảm bớt độ phân giải. 
+ Kích Advanced. 
+ Tại thẻ Monitor, phía dưới ô Monitor Settings bạn hãy chọn tần số Refresh Rate xuống thấp hơn. 
Sau đó ấn OK để khẳng định lại thiết lập mới của bạn. Và nếu không chắc rằng bạn đang có trong tay phiên bản mới nhất của Driver cho Card màn hình, bạn hãy vào Website của nhà sản xuất để tải về phiên bản mới hơn. Hi vọng nó sẽ giúp ích được cho bạn! 

*3. Bạn không thể đọc tập tin trên đĩa CD/DVD sau khi bạn thay thế ổ đĩa CD-R/CD-RW cũ của mình bằng một ổ CD/DVD mới
* 
*Tình trạng*: Trong một số trường hợp, sau khi bạn thay thế ổ đĩa CD-R hoặc CD-RW của mình bằng một ổ đĩa CD/DVD thì ổ đĩa đó không thể nào truy xuất được dữ liệu trên đĩa CD/DVD sử dụng trong ổ đĩa thay thế đó. 

*Chẩn đoán*: Tình trạng này xảy ra do máy tính của bạn đã không kịp thời cập nhật thông tin về ổ đĩa mới khi kí tự được gán cho ổ đĩa cũ (ổ G:\ chẳng hạn) cũng đồng thời được gán cho ổ đĩa vừa được thay thế này. Vì thế, thông tin trong Registry về ổ đĩa cũ vẫn tồn tại và khiến cho Windows cố nhận ổ đĩa mới này là ổ có khả năng sao chép. 

*Giải pháp*: Bạn hãy làm theo những hướng dẫn dưới đây để khắc phục: 
+ Kích Start, và sau đó kích chọn Control Panel. 
+ Tại đây, bạn hãy kích đúp vào mục System (Cách khác: Kích chuột phải vào biểu tượng My Computer trên Desktop rồi chọn Properties). 
+ Ngay lập tức, hộp thoại System Properties xuất hiện. Bạn hãy chọn thẻ Hardware rồi chọn Device Manager. 
+ Trong cây thư mục phía bên trái, bạn hãy chọn mục DVD/CD-ROM. 
+ Tiếp đến, hãy kích chuột phải vào tên ổ đĩa của bạn rồi chọn Uninstall. 
+ Sau khi kết thúc quá trình gỡ bỏ driver cũ, bạn hãy vào menu Action rồi chọn Scan for hardware changes. 
+ Hệ thống sẽ tự động cập nhật thông tin về ổ đĩa mới cho bạn. Nếu không thành công, bạn hãy lên Website chính thức của nhà sản xuất ổ đĩa đó để tải về driver mới cho mình.

Như các bạn thấy đó, việc khắc phục một số lỗi thông thường thực ra không hề quá phức tạp phải không nào? Cái chính là bạn hãy bình tĩnh để chẩn đoán “bệnh” cho chiếc máy tính của mình, hoặc hãy sử dụng các chương trình sao lưu dữ liệu như Norton Ghost trước khi bắt tay vào cài đặt hay xóa bỏ một chương trình nào mà bạn cảm thấy không “an tâm” nhé! 

chúc thành công![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Seoprok45

khi tat may thi may cua em hien chu endprogram-avp.exe la bi lam sao?ngay xua no ko bi the bay gio lan nao tat may no cung hien len dong chu do ? cho em xin cach khac phuc voi

----------


## rubiethuy

thì nó thông báo là kết thúc chương trình avp mà, chắc cái đó đang chạy khi bạn tắt máy đó

----------


## nguyenminh170

ko mac du tat het cac chuong trinh roi hay la vua bat may len roi tat may di thi cai dong chu do van hien len

----------


## hoanganh1

nó là chương trình ẩn mà, cũng có thể là do virus đó, cái đó gặp nhiều oài, nhưng mà chắc do mấy tay virus làm trò ấy mà, chịu khó mà diệt đi
à mà, lần sao lưu ý viết bài T.Việt nhá bạn.Cảm ơn

----------


## seopro12345789

> ko mac du tat het cac chuong trinh roi hay la vua bat may len roi tat may di thi cai dong chu do van hien len


 bạn viết bài có dâu nha còn câu hỏi của bạn thì gianghen nói đúng rồi có chương trình đang chạy mà bạn tắt thì nó báo thế thôi ah

----------


## nguyenvietanh123

haiz chán quá đi bà con muốn biết thông tin về phần cứng thì zo đây nhé http://lqv77.com cái gì cũng có hehe

----------


## ebvseo

Mấy anh ơi ! Giải quyết giùm em lỗi này :
Khi em bật PC lên thì cái CPU kêu 3 tiếng tít...tít...tít rồi đứng im ! Đèn CPU vẫn đỏ nhưng PC không hoạt động ! Có ai cho em bít lý do và cách sữa không ???
Em thank trước !!! =((

----------


## skyeye

bạn đã bị lỗi ram hoặc lỗi card màn hình rồi> bạn hãy tháo ram và card ra rồi lau thật sạch. nhớ lau cả khe ram nữa nha! sau đó láp vào xem thế nào nếu vẫn ko đc thui bạn phải thay ram hoặc card mới thôi. chúc may mắn!

----------


## zin9xpro

bạn ơi! cho mềnh hỏi chút, tại sao máy của mình vẫn chạy bt, bỗng nhiên sáng nay mình bật máy lên thì nó hiện lên 1 màng hình đen đen sau khi hiện lên cái hình này nè


cái màng hình hiện toàn màu đen và toàn là chữ màu trắng, dòng cuối cùng nó bảo hình như là ấn nút: "Ctrl + Alt + del" để Restart, bấm xong thì nó cũng hiện lên lại màng hình đó sau khi hiện lên cái màng hình đen trên khi mởi máy ra, nó cứ đứng hoài, không chạy thêm gì nữa, đứng hình lun. hix. Thữ lại bao nhiêu lần cũng bị y chang.
​

----------


## mrkhanh789

Mấy bạn ko đạt câu hỏi ở đây nha.

----------

